# RT2860 - Crashes on bringing up interace ra0

## dahranis

Hey, I recently bought the edimax ew-7728in (rt2860), using the staged drivers in 2.6.30-r6 gentoo-sources and the system crashes when it brings up the card; and I can't access anything else from there. If I remove the card everythings fine, i've googled and found a few problems with the card/driver but none similar to what I'm experiencing.

Does anybody know of anything that I can do? I've tried reverting back to an older kernel (using the ralink drivers) and it's the same problem.

----------

## Hupf

I haven't come to test the functionality yet, but with a 2.6.32 kernel (zen-sources, shouldn't matter) the status LED on my notebook blinks happily when bringing up the network scripts - without crashing anything.

I'll report back in a few days after trying to actually connect to my WLAN - if the kernel upgrade alone doesn't work for you.

----------

## Rexilion

To confirm, for me my rt2860 works reliably in 2.6.32. Altough, I have seen patches floating around that make the non-staging driver for rt2860 work reliably as well for 2.6.33.

----------

## dahranis

upgraded to the 2.6.32 (gentoo-sources) and the same problem is occurring. i believe there is a kernel panic whenifconfig brings up the device (device changed to wlan0)

This problem has occurred with kernel 2.6.30-r4 (gentoo-sources) using the january 2010 ralink driver and with the staged 2.6.31-r6 kernel.

----------

## Rexilion

Try upgrading to a git kernel, that one has some patches that made the by the rt2860 driver supported chipsets 'usable' according to the author. You need to use the rt2x00 drivers *not* staging/rt2860.

----------

